# Gamo accuracy problems



## Buck Trax

Anyone else had accuracy problems with Gamo pellet guns? I have a Gamo .177, and I've had some problems getting it to shoot consistent groups. It's the hunter model and came with a fixed power BSA scope. The scope is definitely attached tight and I have the rubber stopper that fits up against the back of the mount on. I can't get the dang thing to shoot very accurately at all! I'll think it's sighted in, then it gets off again. I've tried all the different styles of ammo Gamo makes as well. I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if it would maybe help to take off the scope and shoot open sights. Thanks.


----------



## QuakerBoy

could be a bad scope

does it have iron sights on it?  I would try them


----------



## pcrouch

i think i have a similar air rifle with the scope on it and it won't shoot consistent either. it also took a while to get sighted in. i'll try mine with iron sights and let you know.


----------



## robertyb

I have seen several posts about this problem. Seems Gamo can't get it all togeather.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I had a 10-pump Crosman pellet rifle years ago that was the same way.  I could sight it in where it would stack the pellets in the same hole, and the next time I went to shoot it, it would be all over the target.  I first thought that the weaver-style rings weren't tight enough, so I put loctite on the screws.  That didn't help, so I thought maybe it was a bad scope, so I changed scopes.  I finally figured out that the felt o-ring was drying out much faster than it should have been.  Don't ask me why, but if I put a drop of Pelgunoil (Crosman Pellet Gun Oil) on the o-ring before my first shot, it would be dead-on for 8-10 shots (about all I usually shoot each time)


----------



## Buck Trax

Yeah, it's got iron sights, but I was trying to avoid removing the scope. Guess I might have to. I thought I'd heard other people talk about the same problem, but I wanted to make sure. Because it's break action, I don't have access to the felt o-ring.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Buck Trax said:


> Because it's break action, I don't have access to the felt o-ring.



I don't think that spring piston guns have felt o-rings.  I don't think you ever need to oil them.  I really can't explain your problem.  I was just relating a similar instance I had with a different gun.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories

i shoot a couple of the adult air rifles. to get consistant groups i have to clean the barell around every 10 shots to remove the lead buildup.


----------



## Buck Trax

recurve36 said:


> i shoot a couple of the adult air rifles. to get consistant groups i have to clean the barell around every 10 shots to remove the lead buildup.


Sounds like something good to try.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

who wants to clean a pellet gun every 10 shots? I don't even clean my muzzleloader that often. I have a Gamo and I'm not pleased with the accuracy at all either. Those alloy pellets can hit anywhere in a 2'X2' square when shot.


----------



## Noodler

I have the Gamo Hunter 440 with a BSA 4x32 scope.  I bought it from a Cabelas bargain cave about 6 years ago for $99.  My rifle will put cloverleaf patterns of any Gamo pellets through both sides of a small metal coffee can at 30 yards.  I shoot about 50 to 100 rounds per set without cleaning between.  I would suggest asking Gamo or BSA if they will take a look at your rifle and scope.


----------



## boneboy96

clean the barrel well, oil it with a drop or two at the opening and stick a felt pellet in it.  shoot the oil thru with the felt pellet (will be extra loud!) and then continue to shoot and have fun.  I recommend a drop or two of oil before each shooting session.   I have outstanding accuracy to 20-30 yds with all my pelet rifles, whether they be Gamo or RWS or Benjamin Sherman or whatever.  Even have a Chinese air rifle I bought years ago at a tool sale at the Marriott in Roswell...and that gun is as accurate as well...and heavy as any hunting rifle I own!


----------



## 40fakind

I have two Gamo rifles with the same problem.


----------



## phillip

same problem with the gamo // brand new won't sight in// guess going to return it to bass pro //


----------



## Tikkimon

I had a Gamo Shadow 1000 and it was dead on every time. I was grouping on paper plates @100yrds and I thought that was something until the scope broke and had to return it to the store, later I purchased another identical one and it is no where near accurate it will not hold zero so I believe it is the scope but I have not tried the iron sights yet once I get more ammo that will be next.


----------



## GSUJake

That ain't too good. I just sold one yesterday, that I shot 2 times just to make sure it worked, to a kid. I sure hope it shoots better than what yall are saying. I would hate to sell something like that to an adult, much less a kid...


----------



## Jack Flynn

I've read all the posts in this thread and I'll tell you more than likely what the problem is. It is you and the way you are shooting it. A spring gun has to be virtually floating in your hands to shoot accurately. There are several things going on when you pull the trigger on a spring gun. Each gun has it's own characteristic way it likes to be held. When you pull the trigger on a gun like this the spring lunges the piston and seal or tophat forward and hits maximum stroke then rebounds back way before the pellet ever leaves the barrel. A lot is going on that can affect accuracy, gun moving and recoiling and lunging forward only to lunge backwards in a fraction of a second. If the gun can undulate/move in your hands the way IT wants to and you do your part it will become accurate. I've had many many thousands of dollars in spring guns and no matter which ones they are they all do the same. You cannot benchrest a spring gun. You cannot hold it tight when you shoot it. You must have a perfect follow through for it to shoot the same place accurately. Follow through meaning pull the trigger and attempt to watch the pellet go  to the target through the scope. When you can see it do that, you have arrived so to speak. I've sent "I hate to say this" but probably 70 or 80 thousand pellets down the barrel of pellet guns. Probably more than that I'm sure. Some things in this post to avoid at all costs. Never ever shoot what some of the manufacturers call a cleaning felt pad down the barrel of the gun. No matter what anyone will tell you there is no lead buildup in the barrel. It just don't happen. Never ever get oil into to the barrel, a tiny drop may run back into the piston chamber and the gun will ignite it when you pull the trigger causing it to be very loud. Thus ruining your seal in the gun. NEVER dry fire it under any circumstances. It will burn the seal up! You have to have the back pressure from a pellet being forced down the barrel when you pull the trigger or the piston and seal will slam home in the end of the chamber causing damage very quickly. If you feel you must clean the barrel to get dirt out, use some 20 pound test fishing line and tie a tiny piece of rag on the end and apply a small drop of Goo Gone to remove the dirt in the bore. Never put a ram rod down the barrel. It is very soft metal and the tiny grooves will be disturbed or destroyed trying to clean a pellet gun like a powderburner. Now here's some instruction that will help. Hold the forearm in an open hand. Hold the grip or better yet just let it lay in your fingers. Let the gun just ever so lightly touch your shoulder with the butt pad. Find what you are shooting at in the scope and with open hands just start putting pressure on the trigger until it fires. Now keep looking through the scope and don't move a muscle until the pellet has already hit the target. Keep looking through the scope all the time until the pellet has impacted. A perfect follow through will make you a much better shooter with all guns and the best practice is with a pellet gun. Now most all spring guns and each one is different have a certain place on the forearm they like to be held when firing. You'll have to just move your hand up and down the forearm until it groups also. When it does group for you keep a mental note of exactly how you were holding it and make sure your hands are in the same place. That's all there is too it!


----------

